
Simplified webpack2 based typescript build pipeline - stevejhiggs
https://github.com/stevejhiggs/gulp-webpack-typescript-pipeline
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

